# New driver app not working



## marstenmoor (Jun 6, 2017)

The new driver app loaded yesterday, no map on screen - no help button - half the options missing and nobody to talk to about how to fix. Anybody else have a problem?


----------



## marstenmoor (Jun 6, 2017)

Spoke to the help desk who are aware of the "glitch" . However they have decided to role it out anyway. Today it locked me out 3 times and I had to uninstall & reinstall the app each time. Can somebody explain the logic in rolling out a new version when there are known issues. Makes no sense and somebody needs a good kicking for letting it go out with defects.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

marstenmoor said:


> Spoke to the help desk who are aware of the "glitch" . However they have decided to role it out anyway. Today it locked me out 3 times and I had to uninstall & reinstall the app each time. Can somebody explain the logic in rolling out a new version when there are known issues. Makes no sense and somebody needs a good kicking for letting it go out with defects.


Its been like this from when I was started 3 years ago. They used to have time to design special event icons on the map but glitches and issues where frequent. Nothings changed looks like.

Nobody will get any kicking as drivers are of lowest importance.


----------

